# Connecting intex IT-4800 W speakers to my pc



## apurvgupta1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all,
 I have GA-H61M-DS2 (rev. 1.0) motherboard of gigabyte which support upto 7.1 speakers. My friend has intex IT 4800 w speakers to sell and i was thinking it would be a good idea if i can connect them to my pc. I know they can be connected by using (2) RCA in  3.5 mm jack convertor and using the 3 slots of audio at the back of my pc. I wanted to know if it's a good idea and is it safe to use them like this? And is it worth it?


Thanks


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 19, 2014)

avoid crapy intex speakers. Go for swan m10 @ 7000rs or edifier c2@ 4000rs.


----------

